# Possessed Dogs



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanna see pics of your possessed or demonic dogs! Or other animals. Hehe. 

These are old pics of him, but here's my demonic little puppy. 


















I think Aiden looks either possessed or like a zombie.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Those are great


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Bahahaha!! THAT is amazing!! The first two are hilarious!! :laugh:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Demon puppy.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

here's dodger brainwashing me into feeding him his breakfast


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ LOL...Dodger: "Noooo...you will not feed me kibble...you will give me *your* plate of eggs and bacon..."


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Rival said:


> ^^ LOL...Dodger: "Noooo...you will not feed me kibble...you will give me *your* plate of eggs and bacon..."


haha yup that's exactly what he's trying to sad...sadly it didn't work lol


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Demon dog wants your soul.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Demon Dog Indra 









Judge fighting the Demon Dog from **** 










VICTORY!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My Demon dog Zisso right after I got him, hiding in the yard, waiting for his chance to scare someone...LOL *Disclaimer-Blurry because I can't take a good picture to save my life!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley was trying to hypnotize me into letting him in! All he had to do was stand up and I woulda let him in... silly dog.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Kris10, that second photo looks scary! LOL. Was he talking to you?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*First photo is their innocent disguise*








*The real Sofie*








*the real Jack*


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are two more of Harley, seems he likes the demon look.
I was trying to get a photo of his ear standing for the first time.

















He is full of demons!


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Amy and Chloe: best friends!*

:help:


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

They are all so cute!!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

zyppi said:


> *the real Jack*


:rofl: Looks like my uncle Mario after he has too much wine!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The snow brings out the demon in Leyna









My chicken!!!!









You cannot have my seat!!









Mom, how could you bring this thing home? She is in my bed.









Haha, I have fooled them all! They only think I'm sweet, but I will get their food soon!









Really mom?









We will laser each other!









My toy!









I'm eyeballing you pup


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner and Sasha always bring out the demon in each other.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

HeyJude said:


> Kris10, that second photo looks scary! LOL. Was he talking to you?


Yep! He is very vocal. I taught him to bark on command and he gets carried away with it sometimes (I know he does look very serious in that photo, LOL).


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

With two Shepherds and a 100 pd. Samoyed, my Chihuahua NEEDS to be possessed!
Here is his, "I till kill the duck if you take one step closer!" pose....


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

These are all great  

I know I have some good ones too - I'll have to see if I can find them


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

She was really just playing frisbee... and the other one she had beach diarrhea!!! 

She's a big sweety pie!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't wait to get another female GSD for London. He really missed getting pinned down and chewed on! Great photos, made me laugh!


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

Echolicious said:


> She was really just playing frisbee... and the other one she had beach diarrhea!!!
> 
> She's a big sweety pie!



Sweet Jesus that tongue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

This is my fat, lazy, spoiled-rotten Pomeranian with his ATTEND ME glare.








Now, to caveat, though he is overweight (happened after he was fixed), he is the dog who loves to play fetch and will still play tug-of-war with our GSD who is more than twice his size. He is fat and spoiled rotten but not lazy, lol.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's Wolfie the possessed one!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

"I have you under my spell....repeat after me...you DO NOT see me on the chair, you DO NOT see me on the chair".


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Madix was a MONSTER as a puppy - in fact, that is one of his nicknames 





He's much more restrained now:


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

Woah!!! He looks vicious!!!!




fg167 said:


> madix was a monster as a puppy - in fact, that is one of his nicknames
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/falon_167/3767336867/in/set-72157619122495673/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/falon_167/4035613760/in/set-72157619122495673/
> ...


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> "I have you under my spell....repeat after me...you DO NOT see me on the chair, you DO NOT see me on the chair".


 
HAHAHA!! That is awesome...the caption makes the picture..lol


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay so she's not a dog but this is still freaky lookin. We call it the 'dead Kat pose'.


----------



## rgold1963 (Oct 23, 2010)

Rex in the snow.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Otto waiting for me to hurry and take his pic so we could go on his walk. (MOM PLEASE HURRY!)


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Echolicious said:


> Woah!!! He looks vicious!!!!


Yup, Gus (the Portie he's "fighting" with) was twice his size, he tried to make up for it in looks!

He still, to this day, occasionally gets his butt kicked by Gusser


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks like i'll be going through all my SD cards to find the stinking picture i wanna put up!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

FOUND IT!

Okay.... this picture was taken on a clear night in my inlaws backyard. I was trying to get a picture of Riley and Zena playing and THIS is what i got.....





















creepy huh?! yes... i think they were possessed at the time...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Krystal you should enter that in the October photo contest. lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> Krystal you should enter that in the October photo contest. lol


 
i may just do that. i took that picture and then looked at it and was like WHOA! WTH?! it was creepy.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Crystal hiding.
extrajunk 011.jpg

Crystal angry because I woke her up.
extrajunk 002.jpg

In the hall.
takesupthewholehall.jpg

Killing a pig 
crystal killing a pig.jpg


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

*"No Mommy, You do not have to go to work!"*


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Cues on the protection field.









She's actually very cute, but the demons come out sometimes!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd run if he was coming behind me like that too.








































































They are harmless, it's the little ones of feline persuasion you need to watch out for.

krisk
Connor and Kenna


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

haha my devel pupp and her friends


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

What an AWESOME shot! I love this!



krisk said:


> I'd run if he was coming behind me like that too.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

I think it's safe to say this picture wins. hahahaha

crystalfromhell.jpg


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Veronica said:


>



That's a dog?! HAHA


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------

